# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Множественные уязвимости в Mozilla Firefox 3.6

## ALEX(XX)

*26 июля, 2010*

*Программа*: Mozilla Firefox версии до 3.6.8 
*
Опасность*: *Высокая* 

*Описание:* 
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю произвести XSS нападение, получить доступ к важным данным и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибок, связанных с безопасностью памяти. Удаленный пользователь может выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

2. Еще одна уязвимость существует из-за ошибки, связанной с безопасностью памяти. Удаленный пользователь может выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

3. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в механизме клонирования DOM атрибута. Удаленный пользователь может выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

4. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки использования после освобождения в реализации NodeIterator. Удаленный пользователь может присоединить специально сформированный NodeFilter и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

5. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в коде, используемом для хранения имен и значений параметров плагина. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта вызвать целочисленное переполнение и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

6. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки доступа к содержимому объекта с помощью SJOW из области chrome. Удаленный пользователь может выполнить произвольный JavaScript код с привилегиями chrome.

7. Целочисленное переполнение обнаружено в классе, используемом для хранения CSS свойств. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного CSS массива выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

8. Целочисленное переполнение обнаружено в реализации атрибута selection в XUL tree элементах (nsTreeSelection) при определении размеров выделений. Удаленный пользователь может спровоцировать использование некорректного указателя и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

9. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке PNG изображений. Удаленный пользователь может выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. Подробное описание уязвимости:
www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/395260.php #1 

10. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в методе importScripts в Web Worker. Удаленный пользователь может обойти ограничения политики единства происхождения и получить доступ к потенциально важным данным.

11. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в canvas элементах во время воспроизведения междоменных данных. Удаленный пользователь может обойти ограничения политики единства происхождения и получить доступ к потенциально важным данным.

12. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке неопределенных позиций в различных 8-битных кодировках, что приводит к исчезновению некоторых символов из контекста. Уязвимость может потенциально использоваться для проведения XSS атак.

13. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке CSS селекторов. Удаленный пользователь может внедрить CSS селекторы в страницу и с помощью JavaScript API getComputedStyle() получить доступ к данным, находящимся между селекторами. 

*URL производителя:* www.mozilla.com/firefox 

*Решение*: Установите последнюю версию 3.6.8 с сайта производителя.

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rene-gad

> *Решение*: Установите последнюю версию 3.6.7 с сайта производителя.


это не последняя версия  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

